# ADATA SX8200 Pro 1 TB



## W1zzard (Dec 7, 2018)

The ADATA SX8200 Pro comes with a faster controller, which improves the performance of TLC significantly. Especially heavy writes see big improvements with results that almost make this drive look like MLC. Pricing is extremely reasonable, too: only 21 cents per GB. The SX8200 Pro is both faster and cheaper than the Samsung 970 EVO.

*Show full review*


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Dec 7, 2018)

I am honestly impressed. I thought I would still be waiting another year before considering an NVMe drive because I don't really need the performance; however, that is such a small price premium. Not to mention the performance per dollar is down right awesome.


----------



## Vario (Dec 7, 2018)

Good to see a review on this, I have read a lot about this drive being the best value in the segment.


----------



## xkm1948 (Dec 7, 2018)

Thanks to @W1zzard review I bought a SX8200 960GB. Amazing drive. On the Z370-itx it actually performs a lot better than my 960Pro 1TB on the X99


----------



## DonKnotts (Dec 7, 2018)

Since all of the results on the level loading bench are within just a couple seconds of each other, it would've been nice if you had thrown in a few HDDs to give some idea of the performance gains that are possible making the leap from HDD to SSD.


----------



## kastriot (Dec 7, 2018)

Great review like always but when a saw "only 21 cent per GB" well you know


----------



## deu (Dec 7, 2018)

DonKnotts said:


> Since all of the results on the level loading bench are within just a couple seconds of each other, it would've been nice if you had thrown in a few HDDs to give some idea of the performance gains that are possible making the leap from HDD to SSD.



Just know its a factor 4+ improvement


----------



## Space Lynx (Dec 7, 2018)

I just bought a 970 Evo 1TB NVMe for $201 shipped new on sale, and that is 3 bit MLC... so you're asking me to pay more for TLC?  eeeek no ty


----------



## jabbadap (Dec 7, 2018)

lynx29 said:


> I just bought a 970 Evo 1TB NVMe for $201 shipped new on sale, and that is 3 bit MLC... so you're asking me to pay more for TLC?  eeeek no ty



3bit MLC  is TLC.


----------



## Space Lynx (Dec 7, 2018)

jabbadap said:


> 3bit MLC  is TLC.



Why does Samsung call it MLC and not TLC then? isn't that false advertising? oh well, my samsung was still cheaper and has better support/software/drivers for long term usage


----------



## jabbadap (Dec 7, 2018)

lynx29 said:


> Why does Samsung call it MLC and not TLC then? isn't that false advertising? oh well, my samsung was still cheaper and has better support/software/drivers for long term usage



MLC comes from multi level cell, anything over 1bit thus SLC is multi level be it 2bit(MLC), 3bit(TLC), 4bit(QLC). If I remember it correctly Samsungs marketing people explained the reason to calling it MLC is not to get sued by Toshiba?(or was it sandisk, but anyhow), which owns the rights for name TLC.


----------



## Space Lynx (Dec 7, 2018)

jabbadap said:


> MLC comes from multi level cell, anything over 1bit thus SLC is multi level be it 2bit(MLC), 3bit(TLC), 4bit(QLC). If I remember it correctly Samsungs marketing people explained the reason to calling it MLC is not to get sued by Toshiba?(or was it sandisk, but anyhow), which owns the rights for name TLC.


you must have it wrong, because even the 970 Pro is 2 bit MLC and every tech person I have ever talked to says pay for the Pro version for MLC over TLC

can someone confirm? @W1zzard do you know? since this is your review


----------



## jabbadap (Dec 7, 2018)

lynx29 said:


> you must have it wrong, because even the 970 Pro is 2 bit MLC and every tech person I have ever talked to says pay for the Pro version for MLC over TLC
> 
> can someone confirm? @W1zzard do you know? since this is your review



Yes pro versions are real "MLC" drives, that is true. But Evos are 3bit "MLC" drives thus in reality they are TLC drives. It is the known fact Samsung 970 EVO is using 3D TLC NANDs. You can look any reviews of them to confirm that. Check i.e. Anandtech's review of that drive:

https://www.anandtech.com/show/12670/the-samsung-970-evo-ssd-review

Edit: or even TPUs own review...

Edit2: Any way, you got yourself a great drive for very cheap.


----------



## Space Lynx (Dec 8, 2018)

jabbadap said:


> Yes pro versions are real "MLC" drives, that is true. But Evos are 3bit "MLC" drives thus in reality they are TLC drives. It is the known fact Samsung 970 EVO is using 3D TLC NANDs. You can look any reviews of them to confirm that. Check i.e. Anandtech's review of that drive:
> 
> https://www.anandtech.com/show/12670/the-samsung-970-evo-ssd-review
> 
> ...



hmm thanks, seems like false advertising, because I bought it direct from samsung store online, and samsung store online says its 3 bit MLC.


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (Dec 8, 2018)

THIS is definitely a good drive, keeping up or performing a little better like Samsung's premium 970 PRO drives, which doesn't come cheap. Though I gotta say kudos to the "affordable" 970 EVO for being very consistent in all the benchmarks.


----------



## EntropyZ (Dec 8, 2018)

Every year it seems competitor SSD's are making Samsung drives less and less unique. I've been buying ADATA and Crucial SSD's for a long time because they don't charge extra for almost similar or even better performance while maintaining good drive endurance.

I remember most people not even looking at the options when the 840 EVO was around because it was such a good drive with low failure rates (back when consumers were concerned about the total write limit on cells),  buying an SSD at that time you wouldn't want to settle for less. Now all that Samsung has as an advantage is maybe a longer warranty, I think that is still reserved for the PRO version.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 8, 2018)

21 cents per GB is still a lot more than the 3-4 cents of a spindle drive.

NVMe is definitely worth it over SATA for the M.2 form factor.


----------



## Assimilator (Dec 8, 2018)

Good work ADATA - now make your SATA SSDs less sucky.



lynx29 said:


> hmm thanks, seems like false advertising, because I bought it direct from samsung store online, and samsung store online says its 3 bit MLC.



Anything more than 1 bit per cell (Single-Level Cell aka SLC) is Multi-Level Cell aka MLC. So a 2-bit-per-cell chip is MLC, a 3-bit-per-cell chip is MLC, a 4-bit-per-cell chip is MLC... it's just that the term "MLC" was originally used to refer to only 2-bits-per-cell chips when it was the only NAND in town apart from SLC. Now we have TLC (Triple-Level Cell) for 3 bits/cell and now QLC (Quad-Level Cell) for 4 bits/cell.

So technically your TLC drive is an MLC drive too, just as a QLC drive is technically an MLC drive. But yes, Samsung is playing fast and loose by using "MLC" to refer to their TLC drives.

Aside: I always wondered why the terminology is SLC, MLC, TLC, QLC. It would've been far simpler and more descriptive to just use the number of bits instead (so SLC would be 1LC, MLC = 2LC, TLC = 3LC, ...). Not only would this not allow for marketing shenanigans, it would completely avoid the crap that's gonna arise when we get to:

5 bits/cell NAND (can't call them quintuple-layer because that would be QLC which we already have for quad, so they'll have to be penta-layer aka PLC)
6 bits/cell NAND (can't call them sextuple-layer because we already have SLC, so they'll have to be hex-layer aka HLC)
7 bits/cell NAND (can't call them septuple-layer because we already have SLC, can't call them heptuple because we already have HLC, so what???)


----------



## W1zzard (Dec 8, 2018)

lynx29 said:


> you must have it wrong, because even the 970 Pro is 2 bit MLC and every tech person I have ever talked to says pay for the Pro version for MLC over TLC
> 
> can someone confirm? @W1zzard do you know? since this is your review


Everybody in the industry calls 2-bits per cell "MLC". As others mentioned, "M" stands for "multiple", which of course means "2 and above" in English. Samsung knows this, 100%, everybody calls 3-bits per cell "TLC". It's just a convenient excuse for Samsung to market their drive as "MLC".


----------



## Wavetrex (Dec 8, 2018)

Thanks for the review !
I was looking for a new NVME ssd for my new Ryzen server/workstation, and having more options is nice !

The competition for fast M.2/NVME drives that go above 3000 MB/s is getting strong, and I already know how using one feels, my gaming PC already has a Samsung 960 Evo, and daaaamn everything launches so fast !


----------



## Dammeron (Dec 8, 2018)

W1zzard said:


> Everybody in the industry calls 2-bits per cell "MLC". As others mentioned, "M" stands for "multiple", which of course means "2 and above" in English. Samsung knows this, 100%, everybody calls 3-bits per cell "TLC". It's just a convenient excuse for Samsung to market their drive as "MLC".


Changing "MLC" to "DLC" (double level) would be a stupid choice, considering what people think of products already known by that shortcut. 

As for SX8200 - anybody can tell if they're failure-free? I had some pretty bad memories with their older 2,5" SSDs.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 8, 2018)

BLC = bilayer (aka two-layer).


----------



## sanadanosa (Dec 9, 2018)

So that heatsink really does something after all. 



Dammeron said:


> As for SX8200 - anybody can tell if they're failure-free? I had some pretty bad memories with their older 2,5" SSDs.



I've built 2 PCs with SX8200s, it's been 4 months and so far i'm having no problem with them.

@Wizzard. Would you do the review of SX6200? Really curious about the Realtek controller on that one.


----------



## bug (Dec 10, 2018)

While some see throttling as a con, I will point out (again), this only throttles after about 80 seconds of writing 2.5GB each second. That's after writing ~400GB. Those are the circumstances under which NVMe drives throttle. So if you're worried about that, look how often you write that much.
Also, I would highlight that 200MB/s random 4k reads. That's going to be rather noticeable over a cheaper AHCI drive.
And what an oddity is the Office install. I wonder what's going on there, iirc other speedy drives have fallen to this test.


----------



## Voluman (Dec 11, 2018)

Thank you for the great review, and nice to see the notes on Office installer


----------



## Andalusian (Dec 14, 2018)

xkm1948 said:


> Thanks to @W1zzard review I bought a SX8200 960GB. Amazing drive. On the Z370-itx it actually performs a lot better than my 960Pro 1TB on the X99



The review was for the SX8200 "pro" model, while the none pro model is the last generation.


----------



## Kissamies (Dec 18, 2018)

This looks awesome! Lighning fast and not bad price at all.


----------



## valentyn0 (Dec 29, 2018)

I bought today the SX8200 PRO 512GB variant ( 3500/2300  R/W ) and i only paid the equivalent of $10 more than my old SX8200.

But here is the issue i have with this drive, in CrystalDiskMark my write speeds for seq Q32T1 is 700-1000 MB/s MAX, it should be over 2 GB/s, capping around 2.3 GB/s.

Anyone else has this problem ? (512GB variant ).

PS.
Firmware on the drive is R0906I    ( A-data own SSD toolbox which you use to upgrade firmware and other stuff doesnt give you any option to upgrade, in reality it sends you to their website and nothing more).


----------



## bug (Dec 29, 2018)

valentyn0 said:


> I bought today the SX8200 PRO 512GB variant ( 3500/2300  R/W ) and i only paid the equivalent of $10 more than my old SX8200.
> 
> But here is the issue i have with this drive, in CrystalDiskMark my write speeds for seq Q32T1 is 700-1000 MB/s MAX, it should be over 2 GB/s, capping around 2.3 GB/s.
> 
> ...


You'll never use 32 queues at home, don't worry about that test.
Also, is Q32T1 32 queues and 1 thread? Wth?


----------



## Andalusian (Dec 29, 2018)

valentyn0 said:


> I bought today the SX8200 PRO 512GB variant ( 3500/2300  R/W ) and i only paid the equivalent of $10 more than my old SX8200.
> 
> But here is the issue i have with this drive, in CrystalDiskMark my write speeds for seq Q32T1 is 700-1000 MB/s MAX, it should be over 2 GB/s, capping around 2.3 GB/s.
> 
> ...



Do you have multiple nvme slots? Some are only 2 lanes or 4, with 4 being faster. Also, nvme performance is also bottlenecked by cpu performance and integrated cooling of the nvme drive.


----------



## valentyn0 (Dec 29, 2018)

Seq Q32T1 ( 32 queues and one thread as you say ) is the 1st test in Crystaldiskmark ( latest version 6.0.2) and if you look at any review on SSD's, that first test always comes up.

I do have multiple NVME slots (all are PCIEx4 lanes capable), and i currently have 2 occupied ( one runs at x2, since the NVME SSD  only works at  that speed < aka the A1000 from Kingston> and SX8200PRO ofc works at x4);
Temps are not an issue (under 40 degrees); and SX8200PRO has adequate cooling on it's own and i might say  200mm fans above it also. )
CPU is definitely not a bottleneck   ( 8700K );

In 2 days if i dont figure out a solution as to why is so slow on the writes, i'll return it and get another one ( had 2 reserved before i went and bought it  hehe).


----------



## Andalusian (Dec 29, 2018)

valentyn0 said:


> Seq Q32T1 ( 32 queues and one thread as you say ) is the 1st test in Crystaldiskmark ( latest version 6.0.2) and if you look at any review on SSD's, that first test always comes up.
> 
> I do have multiple NVME slots (all are PCIEx4 lanes capable), and i currently have 2 occupied ( one runs at x2, since the NVME SSD  only works at  that speed < aka the A1000 from Kingston> and SX8200PRO ofc works at x4);
> Temps are not an issue (under 40 degrees); and SX8200PRO has adequate cooling on it's own and i might say  200mm fans above it also. )
> ...



ya, just return it, or exchange, I did that once, and they dont give you any trouble.


----------



## bug (Dec 29, 2018)

valentyn0 said:


> Seq Q32T1 ( 32 queues and one thread as you say ) is the 1st test in Crystaldiskmark ( latest version 6.0.2) and if you look at any review on SSD's, that first test always comes up.



I was just asking because I can't imagine how you'd use 32 queues with a single thread.


----------



## valentyn0 (Dec 29, 2018)

I finally found and fixed the issue ! Yay me, guess i wont return it anymore.

After i tried several other benchmark tools just to confirm me that my write speeds are shiet, i launched AS SSD  ( forgot about it ) and after doing the tests, they were still low on the writes (reads too but not so much as affected as the writes), then  just in that little window of information in the program itself it said "31K bad, under  offset alignment@4k and i immediately recalled that i used earlier in the day Easeus partition master to wipe/format and even clone the disk (but i cancelled in the last minute) then i used windows own self partitioning and format and i guess something went bad over there 

After i aligned the partition back to health (using a free app called minitool partition wizard) i redid the tests on CrystalDiskMark and AS SSD and voilá: the manufacturer marketed speeds were there !





bug said:


> I was just asking because I can't imagine how you'd use 32 queues with a single thread.




Obviously your casual user wont use those settings, but if the benchmark boast it in the first place, i guess most people will look at that number and say " wow good numbers".


----------



## bug (Dec 30, 2018)

valentyn0 said:


> Obviously your casual user wont use those settings, but if the benchmark boast it in the first place, i guess most people will look at that number and say " wow good numbers".



No, I mean a typical home computer under heavy usage will reach QD4. For QD32 you need a serious server with lots of concurrent users accessing the disk. I don't see, from a technical point of view, how QD32 can be stressed with only one thread. The guys writing the benchmark are not idiots, so naturally I'm wondering what I'm missing here.


----------



## valentyn0 (Dec 30, 2018)

For any buyers of the SX8200 PRO and non pro version, if you want to see the temps and TBW used, if you are on latest windows (1809) there's a bug (as always MS) that wont lead you read even the SMART details of these drives;  The only program that let's you see it right now is hard disk sentinel after the devs were asked to fix what MS got broken and they did lmao.

Right now if you try to watch the temps with any program (even A-data own SSD toolbox geezes) it will show you erroneous numbers, you are safe if you have windows under 1809 version tho'.


----------



## bug (Dec 30, 2018)

valentyn0 said:


> For any buyers of the SX8200 PRO and non pro version, if you want to see the temps and TBW used, if you are on latest windows (1809) there's a bug (as always MS) that wont lead you read even the SMART details of these drives;  The only program that let's you see it right now is hard disk sentinel after the devs were asked to fix what MS got broken and they did lmao.
> 
> Right now if you try to watch the temps with any program (even A-data own SSD toolbox geezes) it will show you erroneous numbers, you are safe if you have windows under 1809 version tho'.


You're quick to pin this on MS, yet if it works with every other drive, there's a good chance this is on ADATA 
Still, a useful heads-up. Thanks.


----------



## valentyn0 (Dec 30, 2018)

bug said:


> You're quick to pin this on MS, yet if it works with every other drive, there's a good chance this is on ADATA
> Still, a useful heads-up. Thanks.



Well, I havent tested with other products from A-data, but if you use the same drive on a different version of windows (let's say 1803 or 1709 etc.) your temps and TBW and S.M.A.R.T data will show up with no issue, so yea, it is MS fault here.  ( developer from the software Hard disk sentinel confirmed this);


----------



## terroralpha (Jan 15, 2019)

the 1TB samsung 960 Evo in my main rig just died (2nd samsung SSD to die on me in the last 4 months). i'm going to give this guy a whirl and see how that shakes out. should be here today.


----------



## xkm1948 (Jan 22, 2019)

terroralpha said:


> the 1TB samsung 960 Evo in my main rig just died (2nd samsung SSD to die on me in the last 4 months). i'm going to give this guy a whirl and see how that shakes out. should be here today.



I am still hearing good things about the 1TB SX8200 I put in the Z370 build a short while ago. Blazing fast.


----------



## czajunia (Jan 24, 2019)

Is there any difference between SX8200Pro and the new XPG Gammix S11 Pro? ( http://www.xpg.com/en/feature/587 ) I've checked the specification and it looks like the only difference is a larger heatsink on the S11 Pro. Am I missing something or are they essentially the same drives with the same memory modules and controllers?


----------



## terroralpha (Jan 25, 2019)

czajunia said:


> Is there any difference between SX8200Pro and the new XPG Gammix S11 Pro? ( http://www.xpg.com/en/feature/587 ) I've checked the specification and it looks like the only difference is a larger heatsink on the S11 Pro. Am I missing something or are they essentially the same drives with the same memory modules and controllers?



did you even look at the link you posted? the two products are not even remotely comparable. the gammix drive is literally half as fast and uses a realtek (garbage) controller.


----------



## czajunia (Jan 26, 2019)

terroralpha said:


> did you even look at the link you posted? the two products are not even remotely comparable. the gammix drive is literally half as fast and uses a realtek (garbage) controller.


 Ha ha. Must have pasted the wrong link accidentally as was comparing all the products at the same time. Did you even notice that I was asking about S11 Pro and the link took you to the S5? 

This is the correct S11 Pro link - http://www.xpg.com/en/feature/596


----------



## metalfiber (Apr 21, 2019)

Thanks for the review TPU. I'm getting one of these while the prices are still low.


----------



## Aquinus (Apr 21, 2019)

metalfiber said:


> Thanks for the review TPU. I'm getting one of these while the prices are still low.


165 USD on Amazon right now.
https://www.amazon.com/SX8200-Pro-Gen3x4-3000MB-ASX8200PNP-1TT-C/dp/B07K1J3C23


----------



## metalfiber (Apr 21, 2019)

Aquinus said:


> 165 USD on Amazon right now.
> https://www.amazon.com/SX8200-Pro-Gen3x4-3000MB-ASX8200PNP-1TT-C/dp/B07K1J3C23



Thanks Aquinus. That 20 bucks cheaper than the one i found with a heatsink. My motherboard  has a M.2 2280 heatsink.


----------



## metalfiber (Apr 29, 2019)

This thing is fast for sure. Of coarse it depends on the game itself most of the time. Realistically it seems 3 times as fast in most cases.


----------



## kapone32 (May 2, 2019)

I have a total of 6 ADATA drives in my rig. The SX8200 Pros are 256GB boot, 512GB x2 in RAID 0. The SX 8200 is 480GB x2 in RAID 0 and by itself a SX8000 512GB.  I can say that there is not much difference between the drives in terms of read speeds. For writes the 8200 Pro is about 70% faster than the non pro and the 8000 is about 40% slower than the non pro. In RAID 0 the SX8200 pro and SX8200 have around the same read performance but for some reason the writes for the 8200 are not much faster than the single drive's sequential speed of around 1.9 GBps. The 8200 Pro on the other hand is in the range of 5.5 GBps writes in RAID 0. I did some test runs by moving TWWH2 from one RAID to another and then from RAID to the single 8000. The difference in moving files was about 10 seconds between the fastest and slowest drive(s). The best thing about these drives though are that they run at about 1/2 the temp of my Corsair MP 500 480GB. I never see that drive at less than 60 C in Everest 64 vs the Adata drives which never go higher than 40 C.


----------



## NumberCruncher (Aug 3, 2019)

What drivers are you using in Windows 10 with your SX8200 pro?


----------



## W1zzard (Aug 3, 2019)

NumberCruncher said:


> What drivers are you using in Windows 10 with your SX8200 pro?


Default Windows 10 NVMe drivers


----------



## NumberCruncher (Aug 3, 2019)

Thank you


----------



## Lorec (Aug 29, 2019)

So I just got one of those...
Im pretty sure my readings are a bit off.
should I celebrate though? its faster than gen 4 drives


----------



## LABANA (Nov 6, 2019)

Hi Guys!... need help!

I've bought 2 X adata xpg sx8200 pro and For some reason I can't get them to work with proper numbers!

I've tried de Toolbox to upgrade the firmware but didn't see them! ;-(, I have loaded them onto an external SSD box, as normally I work with Mac, but the SSD tool is only for WINDOWS!

And at the moment I see only 40mb/s... that sucks!

ADATA support couldn't tell me what was the problem... Don't know what to do!


----------



## kapone32 (Nov 6, 2019)

LABANA said:


> Hi Guys!... need help!
> 
> I've bought 2 X adata xpg sx8200 pro and For some reason I can't get them to work with proper numbers!
> 
> ...



Your external SSD box may only be a SATA enclosure. To get the full benefit of the AData SX 8200 they need to be connected to a PCI-E 3.0 x4 slot. External NVME drives are available but most use a USB C interface and are relegated to one drive and the max speeds are around 1.2 GB/s. 



			Amazon.ca
		


Furthermore if the external is a USB drive it will be limited by the bandwidth of the USB interface. These drives are best used as internals, if your PC has a spare PCI-E x16 or x8 slot that can split the lanes. At that point (unless you have more than one PCI-e3.0 x4 M2 slots on your board) you would need to use something like these.






						Supermicro AOC-SLG3-2M2 PCIe Add-On Card for up to Two NVMe SSDs : Amazon.ca: Electronics
					

Supermicro AOC-SLG3-2M2 PCIe Add-On Card for up to Two NVMe SSDs : Amazon.ca: Electronics



					www.amazon.ca
				









						ASUS Hyper M.2 X16 PCIe 3.0 X4 Expansion Card V2 Supports 4 NVMe M.2(2242/2260/2280/22110)Up to 128 Gbps for Intel VROC & AMD : Amazon.ca: Electronics
					

ASUS Hyper M.2 X16 PCIe 3.0 X4 Expansion Card V2 Supports 4 NVMe M.2(2242/2260/2280/22110)Up to 128 Gbps for Intel VROC & AMD : Amazon.ca: Electronics



					www.amazon.ca
				






Lorec said:


> View attachment 130377
> So I just got one of those...
> Im pretty sure my readings are a bit off.
> should I celebrate though? its faster than gen 4 drives



Those are some seriously high read speeds. I have never seen a single drive have such a high Q1T1 score!!!!!!!


----------



## kmetek (Nov 10, 2019)

seems like best atm beside Samsung of course.

cheapest here: https://direkt.jacob.de/produkte/adata-xpg-sx8200-asx8200pnp-1tt-c-artnr-4537285.html


----------



## Lorec (Nov 10, 2019)

kapone32 said:


> Those are some seriously high read speeds. I have never seen a single drive have such a high Q1T1 score!!!!!!!


I had a smart cache software on that was causing this.


----------



## Prima.Vera (Nov 18, 2019)

SO how does this compares with PCIE 4.0 nVME drives?


----------



## W1zzard (Nov 18, 2019)

Prima.Vera said:


> SO how does this compares with PCIE 4.0 nVME drives?











						PCI-Express 4.0 NVMe SSD Performance on Ryzen 3000 & X570
					

AMD's new Ryzens are the first desktop processors to support PCI-Express 4.0, which doubles transfer rates over PCIe 3.0. We test real-life performance gains using the 2 TB Gigabyte Aorus Gen4 M.2 NVMe SSD, which reaches over 5 GB/s in sequential speeds.




					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## Prima.Vera (Nov 19, 2019)

W1zzard said:


> PCI-Express 4.0 NVMe SSD Performance on Ryzen 3000 & X570
> 
> 
> AMD's new Ryzens are the first desktop processors to support PCI-Express 4.0, which doubles transfer rates over PCIe 3.0. We test real-life performance gains using the 2 TB Gigabyte Aorus Gen4 M.2 NVMe SSD, which reaches over 5 GB/s in sequential speeds.
> ...


Thank you, but I've meant something like those kind of benchmarks, with actual PCIE 4.0 drives:








						PCIe 4.0 vs. PCIe 3.0 SSDs Benchmarked
					

High performance storage is in transition as the industry is beginning to adopt the PCIe 4.0 standard. In this roundup, we'll be taking a look at the...




					www.techspot.com


----------



## W1zzard (Nov 19, 2019)

Prima.Vera said:


> Thank you, but I've meant something like those kind of benchmarks, with actual PCIE 4.0 drives:



Not sure what you are asking. The tested drive is the Gigabyte PCIe 4 SSD


----------



## Prima.Vera (Nov 19, 2019)

W1zzard said:


> Not sure what you are asking. The tested drive is the Gigabyte PCIe 4 SSD


You test the drive with itself on 3.0 and 4.0. I meant testing this drive with other PCIE 4.0 drives also. I'm curious if is still the fastest one, or the PCIE 4.0 drives are leaving this "older" ones into dust.


----------



## W1zzard (Nov 19, 2019)

Oh ok, aren't these drives all based on the same Phison controller? If so, then no significant differences

Aren't all current Gen 4 drives based on the same Phison controller? If yes, then I doubt there will be any significant differences


----------



## PlotinusRedux (Jan 1, 2020)

A number of us are seeing significant slowdowns with SN2262EN based drives when running off the x570 chipset compared to the CPU, that other drives on the same system don't have, like a 500 MB/s drop in Q=8 sequential read, 350 MB/s at Q=1 sequential read, and even a 12% drop at Q=1 random 4k writes.  See 




__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/earq5a
.  No response from AMD, SMI, or ADATA so far.


----------



## Santinico23 (Jun 6, 2020)

This one or WD SN750 1TB? it's $5 less


----------



## kmetek (Jun 7, 2020)

ADATA


----------



## Santinico23 (Jun 7, 2020)

Thanks!


----------



## Athlonite (Dec 8, 2020)

I bought one of these and yeah it's faster than my crappy old Samsung 860 Evo SATA SSD by a lot but recently I've seen this thing slowing down with regards to read speeds being way lower than write speeds which I think is rather weird as this NVMe SSD got very close to read/write speeds advertised 3478/2989MBps sequential in CDB 6.0.2 but now it's dropping of on read speeds quite drastically 

it's in the primary NVMe slot and running at PCIe gen 3 x4 

anybody got any ideas as to why this is happening


----------

